# what was your favorite motherboard ever?



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2010)

just curious what everyones favorite motherboard of all time?

mine was the Asus Crosshair II formula last good nvidia board 780A


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 25, 2010)

i like my current 775 mobo..its the best mobo i have ever bought *EP45-DS4P*


----------



## warup89 (Jul 25, 2010)

So far is the one I'm using right now, the good old Gigabyte EP45-UD3P

-No problems, no Nothing~!
-Bios is really good too.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine would have to be the Abit NF7 - S


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2010)

Gotta be my current (maximus formula )as every thing is were it should be even a PCI slot above the PCI-16 slot. Although i do love my KN8 too except it don't have all the options that the max mobo has and still lives today.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Mine would have to be the Abit NF7 - S
> 
> http://www.overclockzone.com/spin9/review/mainboard/abit/nf7-s/DSCN0915.JPG



damn thats a great choice


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> damn thats a great choice



It's always the first board what come's to mind when asked the kind of question what's in this opening post/title header


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2010)

Asus P5Q-E.  Loved that baby, even more than my X58.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2010)

Original Rampage Extreme / Maximus Formula


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Asus P5Q-E.  Loved that baby, even more than my X58.
> 
> http://pic.xfastest.com/sxs112/ASUS/P45-Ser/P5165116.jpg



P5Q-Pro i loved that board


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never used one, and most likely won't ever afford to, but it's just so damn sexy


----------



## Graogrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, there was the FIC-PT2003 I had back in 95 or 96. I started with a Pentium 75 in that, then graduated to a 133 which I overclocked to 166 with some rearrangement of jumpers. I made sure to order it with the pipelined burst cache slot populated for best performance. ;P That one will always hold a place in my heart as the first PC that was really "mine". Tore up some serious Duke Nukem 3D with it and my S3 Trio 64 video card.

Then there was the Abit IT5H. Put a Pentium 200MMX in that puppy. The fact that I could overclock it jumperlessly was HUGE. I think this was the board I had when the original 50 megapixel 3DFX cards were the thing to have if you were a serious gamer. That was GLQuake's heyday.

After that I had a Pentium II 300 (which I upgraded to a 450 in very short order) in a Soyo motherboard (I think it was something like the 6YBA+). Man those Soyo boards were flaky. Wouldn't wish them on anybody. Saw at least 4 of them fail.

Then I got my first Asus motherboard. That was a CUSL3, running a P3 733. 

That lasted until my first P4, which ran at 2 GHz on another Asus board...the designation of which escapes me at the moment. 

But then I got a 3.2 GHz P4 and ran it on a P4P800.

Which hung on a good while, until I upgraded to a 2.2GHz Pentium Dual Core E2200 modestly overclocked to 2.64 GHz in an MSI 945 Neo5-F. The total cost of that upgrade was about $178. It wasn't the highest quality or highest performance setup out there but I definitely got my money's worth and then some. Not only that but the board was trim and a very fashionable red. It lasted a good two and a half YEARS, delivering satisfactory performance for a very long time. It's a real contender considering my satisfaction with it while I was using it.

Yesterday I got my newest setup. It's a Gigabyte P55-USB3 rev 2.0 with an i3-530. It's running at stock now, and is a modest processor for the times but the leap in performance is HUGE. I have a real expectation of getting this thing over 3.6 GHz without putting another dime into it and of course I'm really happy with it. For a hundred dollar motherboard it certainly has all the trimmings.

But still, I can't help but think back to how happy I was with so many previous motherboards at the time I was actually using them. The PT2003 (ironically named considering it was 1995 or 96) was an excellent performer for the time and the IT5H was the stuff of legend. The Soyo boards are right out, but the CUSL3 that followed was really nice. I played a LOT of UT2003 on that motherboard and visually it ran as well as it would today...just at a lower resolution of course. The motherboard for my P2 was a little forgettable, but the P4P800 lasted years and continued service thereafter when I gave it to my uncle. (He upgraded straight to a 12 GB triple channel i7-920 monster once it became available. The maniac.) And, of course, the MSI board was really nice up until my recent upgrade (even if I was distressed to find one of its capacitors bulging a little and threatening a leak after I took it out of the case.)

I mean in absolute terms this Gigabyte board owns up and down...but for the times? Damn tough call.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

@Graogrim - Seem's you can't pick one favourite


----------



## afw (Jul 25, 2010)

M2F


----------



## Graogrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Exactly. Clearly what I have now is the best I've ever had, but that isn't really the question, is it?

Aha! I remembered the motherboard I used for that 2 GHz Northwood--the Asus P4C. It was ok but I got it mainly on brand strength rather than it being a really superior motherboard. The P4P800 blew it away.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 25, 2010)

I absolutely loved the DFI Blood-Iron T2RL:






Pitty I had to flash it with a modded bios that didn´t work and so it died.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

This should be called the MILF (motherboard I'd like to fuck) thread


----------



## Graogrim (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a little slideshow (fixed a few names that I'd misremembered while I was at it):

FIC PT-2003 & Abit IT5H:








Soyo 6BA+IV & Asus CUSL2:








Asus P4B & P4P800:








MSI-7236 & The Precious (GA-P55-USB3):








In terms of visual appeal the last two are the clear winners. Hmm...fire engine red or cool ocean blue?


----------



## joytime360 (Jul 30, 2010)

MSI-7236 & The Precious (GA-P55-USB3)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorite and first 775 board was the ABIT NI8 SLI board!!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 30, 2010)

My current. I've had plenty of nice boards but they always had one issue or another, this thing has been flawless.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2010)

*Abit BE6*. Awesome overclocker, had 4 IDE ports.







*Abit NF7-S *- Need I really say anything more??

*AsRock DualSata 2 *- Budget board, I know, but it was VERY stable and well. It was exactly what I needed (modern board, cheap, AGP and PCI-E) and it was dirt cheap and overclocked suprisingly well. Through a addon board you could put an AM2 and DDR2 in there as well.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 30, 2010)

Gigabype EP45-UD3P. I love this thing.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 30, 2010)

The one im using now atm is my favourite so far 

ASUS P6T7 WS


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you even ask?






For me, BEST BOARD EVER.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2010)

p5n-e SLI







took my E7200 to 4.5 stable

or my old albatron board ill find it tommarrow

Here it is my baby






Albatron KX18DS pro II


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed the old PC-Chips motherboards with AMD socket 563 if i remember it well. CPU soldered right onto mobo. Best user friendly mobo ever you put the ram on it thats all. old VIA C3 video onboard, onboard sound and onboard lan 10/100 ..... dump in the cd and click START  all drivers and programs of mobo and pc chips installed.  At the time it was a real joy for a newbie like me. 

For now its my Asus M4A785-M ...low buck, able to handle future 6 cores even if i wont need it ..nice overclocker even if i dont need it neither  shit load of features and good board to build a cheap HTPC.

BTW if any of you see those pc chip mobo im talking about sendme the e-bay link in my message box. thx


----------



## netieb (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine board i will always remember ^^


----------



## Melvis (Jul 30, 2010)

GA-K8NF-9 Ultra best mobo i have ever had.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2268#ov

R.I.P


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably the 939Dual-Sata2.

I have never got more value for money from a motherboard and sales of this model undoubtedly helped to move ASRock out of the "exclusively budget" section to its position as a competitor with the big boys.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2010)

eVGA 780i


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 30, 2010)

my current board since the only one i know and experienced with,very nippy board.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 30, 2010)

Abit NF7-S---1 of the best of all time IMHO

ASROCK Dual Sata 939---Easily one of the most underrated Mobo's out there but rock stable and allowed incremental upgrades......very sweet and well ahead of it's time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2010)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Abit NF7-S---1 of the best of all time IMHO
> 
> ASROCK Dual Sata 939---Easily one of the most underrated Mobo's out there but rock stable and allowed incremental upgrades......very sweet and well ahead of it's time.



Ive always wanted to see a full setup with the ASROCK board with the additional add on board with DDR2 and and AM2 cpu in action. i never could find pictures of someone that had the whole shabang!


----------



## sapetto (Jul 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Asus P5Q-E.  Loved that baby, even more than my X58.
> 
> http://pic.xfastest.com/sxs112/ASUS/P45-Ser/P5165116.jpg


+1 I love my current board


----------



## erixx (Jul 30, 2010)

Abit NF7 !!!!! Still running as my LRPC.*

Then P5q-pro and p7p55-pro. I know there are 'fancier' boards, but these are just good.
No gigabyte please (personal opinion) only board brand that died twice during installation.
Also no Nvidia chipsets like Striker series, 2 died in short time.

* LRPC=Living Room PC. WTF is a HTPC anyways if you dont use more than 2 speakers!!!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 30, 2010)

*My current board, hands down.*

*ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0* 
Definitely...

In summary, this board is a colossus, even tough it is a budget board. It can handle tons of tech and mixtures still be able to run stable.









Ran a x1650 on AGP without any issues and now is running a HD 5770 without any problems...so far. *knocks on wood*
And can run both at the same time for multiple monitors...





Initially only supporting 2GB DDRII (either 1x2GB or 2x1GB), I got a modded BIOS and now is running with 4GB (2x2GB)...

There's only one con in it, actually...cable management...

I also have a NF7-S (2.0), spectacular board!


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jul 30, 2010)

My all time favorite would be Asus P4P800. It run my 2.4c at 3.4 with 283fsb for nearly 4 years before AGP slot went kaput. Asus Cusl2-c  would be in second place as it was my first overclocking board. I run a PIII 866 at 975 for 2 years before giving the system to a friend. I even got a second Cusl2-c for my retro rig last year equipped with PIIIs 1.4 and its fast


----------



## arroyo (Jul 30, 2010)

*ABIT NF7-S v2.0*

This board rock's. There was tons of unofficial BIOSes and hundreds of mods. This board blows all other opponents for socket A. There is no real competition for this mobo! The best motherboard for socket 462 that human created and one of the TOP motherboards of all time. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## vnl7 (Jul 30, 2010)

dfi AD73-PRO, still in service 24/7 whit a athlon xp 1800+ and a geForce440


----------



## Geofrancis (Aug 6, 2010)

my favurite board was probibly the lanparty jr p45-t2rs





more once of the fastest overclocking boards for 775 and in a micro atx form i got mine to over 500fsb with a q8200


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just sold that exact board to Soylent Joe!  Stupid easy to overclock and really nice layout.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 6, 2010)

Favorite board.
And I have it swallowed right now with My Corsair H50 cooler cramped over the board in the 902 case.
My spot Cool 60mm fan right above my chipset
My Corsair RAM cooler 
2x GTX 260's completely covering the bottom off my board board. 
I can only see about 20% of the blue PCB 




AND Yes I did manage to HACK SLI on my board. SLI'd Crysis and was getting GREAT utilization.

I even put 3 video cards on my board. 






Look at what i had on this bitch  and it was fully stable. A+!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 6, 2010)

P5Q-Deluxe and my P6T


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 7, 2010)

warup89 said:


> So far is the one I'm using right now, the good old Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> 
> -No problems, no Nothing~!
> -Bios is really good too.
> ...



I have the ddr3 version and it is the best 775 motherboard I have ever used. Right now I'm using an X58A UD3R, its just below as an equivalent to the UD3P.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Asus M4A89GTD






Want to pair this with 2 HD5850


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 7, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Asus M4A89GTD
> 
> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/m4a890gtd-pro-usb3/board.jpg
> 
> Want to pair this with 2 HD5850



Slot placements a bit weird on that board IMO. What do you think?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

Not a bad idea gotta say. Well don't know how to say but for me that's a nice placement


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 7, 2010)

My current board is fanastic:





My version is the one that has the black and gray RAM slots though.(and gray PCI-E slots)

And... believe it or not, another old favorite board of mine(which i still have) is:






Yes the EVGA 680i SLI motherboard, this board lasted me for about 3 years and still has ran  with no issues to this day.

As you can see im a huge fan of EVGA.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine has to be my old faithful P5B






Been running strong since May 07 now, seeing an E4300 go from 1.8Ghz to 3.15Ghz and my current E8400 to 4.2Ghz on air.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2010)

All time favorite, Abit NF8








Most stable board ever, never missed a beat and still running strong on my server 24/7 for 2+ yrs - ECS GF8200A Black Edition.






Current ones

GA-MA790GP-UD4H and MSI 790FX-GD70


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2010)

DFI NF4 Ultra-D was/is my favorite board. For someone like me that is never happy with an overclock, constantly changing settings for months, and when everything has been tweaked...sells it and starts over again....


Maybe it was because it supported Opterons....

Maybe because it did Crossfire and SLi....

Maybe it was Oskar Wu's awesome bioses....

Maybe.....


Maybe it was because that's the last time I bought vgas that didn't die @ stock(I miss lead solder)...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would kill for one of these right about now....


----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

my fav Abit TH7II


----------



## Techtu (Aug 7, 2010)

Gotta love this thread for bringing up some of the old & new classic boards.

 to cdawall for making this thread!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2010)

Favorite board was p5b dlx - awesome easy to oc and worked 






second would be a gigabyt x58ud5





least favorite is the biostar my dad has, I hate that board


----------



## driver66 (Aug 7, 2010)

My Favorite of ALL time. The Asus P2B, Still runs to this day

Circa: May 1998

Built on Intel’s 440BX chipset, the legendary Asus P2B board helped build up the company’s reputation as a performance motherboard maker. Boasting three ISA slots, four 32-bit PCI slots and an AGP 2x slot, this Slot 1 Pentium II had such long legs, that some variations that were able to run Slot 1 were able to run Slot 1 Pentium III CPUs too. Sure, it didn’t have the sexy soft FSB of the also popular Abit BX6, but the jumper configuration actually supported a wider frequency range than the BX6. The P2B also had the advantage of being a rock-solid board, with many likely still seeing duty today – more than 10 years after it was introduced. 

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe..._components_modern_computing_era?page=0%2C6,1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Mine was the ASUS M3A79-T MVP Deluxe.  Guess it was the success that I had with that board, but I loved it.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 7, 2010)

ASRock NF7G rev 5.0.  It was a great motherboard that served my needs really well and gave me zero issues.  Better yet, it was cheap!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 7, 2010)

My Asus 790i Ultra Ex

That fucker was fast

Then I modded it into a White Board with Red Chips that Glowed under UV





http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885
O YES!!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 7, 2010)

another one of my favourites is the Shuttle AK31






Still in every day use - never had one problem with the board except the BIOS needs updating, but that's no fault of the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> My Asus 790i Ultra Ex
> 
> That fucker was fast
> 
> ...



I remember that board


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 7, 2010)

the best motherboard was an Abit vp6 :
dual pentium 3 at 866 with an ati rage 128 with tv






iwith 4 hd in raid 0 that was very cool , by now my best is a Tyan 7025 
dual xeon 5520 = 4+4ht cores@2.23 Ghz


----------



## douglatins (Aug 7, 2010)

My P5Q Deluxe and my current one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2010)

for me.... MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum. It formed part of my first ever system build. when it died I went lookin for a new one but the only board available was an Asus A8V deluxe since 939's had been phased out in favour of Intel C2Ds, the A8V was my first ever foray into the Asus market. - I hated it so much, I had picked up one with a retardedly low FSB wall so i couldnt OC my cpu higher. I used it for about a week before i couldnt stand it anymore n went onto ebay where i picked up an OEM version of the Neo2 board but i didnt care. its still working today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, suprised nobody has mentioned the venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum. For F@H, this was the Holy Grail. I ran 5 of these 24/7 at one time. Only thing holding it back was the SB600 chipset. I still have 3 of these boards and call them into service as needed.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 7, 2010)

I never had one but the first time i saw it, i was in love...


Asus Pinot Noir 

I dont know still yet what happen to this motherboard, and never see somebody own it.


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 7, 2010)

I have got two I swear by

P5K Prem





Maximus Gene II


----------



## Konceptz (Aug 10, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> eVGA 780i http://www.techpowerup.com/img/07-12-17/780i_right.jpg



yeah, gotta be the best i've ever used. So many people had problems but mine is still going strong. Overclocked a lot of chips in her


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 11, 2010)

My favorite board that really started it all for me, as far as watercooling, and moding goes.






DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 11, 2010)

my current gigabyte ud2 MATX... its ugly as hell but i love the performance


----------



## btarunr (Aug 11, 2010)

Back in the glorious days of Soviet AMD+NVIDIA domination.






I used an X2 5200+ "Windsor" 90 nm on that. It was a muscle-chip, and the Core 2 Duo infestation had just started.

Before that, it was the MSI KT4 Ultra.






I used to run XP 2600+ "Thoroughbred" on that.


----------



## Valenciente (Aug 11, 2010)

My favorite will have to be my current mobo; the DFI LanParty LT x38 T2R:





The upgrade I'll be getting sometime soon (hopefully) will be the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula (I'm a sucker for black mobo's xD)


----------



## joytime360 (Aug 13, 2010)

Asus P5Q-E


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2010)

Funny I didnt think I would see my favorite mobo ever in here but there it is two posts above mine 

DFI LP LT X38-T2R , such a tank of a board, had a ton of fun benching that board with airconditioned ambient watercooling back in the day, pumping 1.7v vtt into my q6600 in order to get it up to 4.1ghz 24/7 stable

I do really like my current board for better features and looks but I put so many hours in tweaking the DFI that it has to be my favorite.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Favourite AMD board ( although I only had it for a short while) 
M4A79TX Deluxe DDR3 mobo






Favourite Intel board is of course my current and longest lasting board
Asus P5Q3, have one of the few ones that arnt completely shit!





Mine a little worse for wear now, no heatpipe <_<

Picture just before I ruined the northbridge temps XD




Notice my extra mosfet cooling, that + using 8 pin mobo connector = very nice over-clocking potential


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Why are you saying you ruined the temps ?


----------



## Carlitos714 (Aug 13, 2010)

EVGA 750i FTW


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 13, 2010)

Carlitos714 said:


> EVGA 750i FTW
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/evga_nforce_750i_sli_ftw_review/images/01.jpg



I've had my 750 FTW for almost 2 1/2 years now. Hasn't let me down yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the EVGA FTW mobos, never used one but I love EVGA boards period


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 13, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Why are you saying you ruined the temps ?



Like I said, heatpipe went : [


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 14, 2010)

warup89 said:


> So far is the one I'm using right now, the good old Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> 
> -No problems, no Nothing~!
> -Bios is really good too.
> ...



I have the same one. Using it in my Unraid server. Overkill for that, but is is a great board. doubt I will ever have to worry about my server dying. lol


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2010)

my favorite mobo has to be the DFI bloodIron P35, that mobo is a freaking devil.... (over 500FSB)


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to go with my old *Abit BF6*.  Certainly not the fastest, nor with the most features ever, but it was _fun_ to tweak those sub GHz slot processors.  I spent many happy hours with it.


----------



## Carlitos714 (Aug 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I've had my 750 FTW for almost 2 1/2 years now. Hasn't let me down yet


and it wont! the only reason i got rid of mine was to get the 780i FTW, then moved to an x58 evga board!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> I never had one but the first time i saw it, i was in love...
> 
> 
> Asus Pinot Noir
> ...



holy shit, that looks hawt 

this is my fav atm 






Maximus II Formula

i hope it will do some high clocks, reviews of it looked promising, and i got it cheap

just need a good cooler


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 on the M2F, damn sexy board. Miss mine 

Loving the Crosshair IV Forumla though, Onboard SupremeFX? thanking you!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

its the board crunching for you atm lol 
but yeah i would love to have a CHIV

or the CH Extreme


----------



## closer (Aug 14, 2010)

Boards I have had the pleasure of owning at one pint or another...

*Gigabyte BX2000+*





*ASUS TUSL2-C*





*Gigabyte 8IHXP*





*ASUS P4C800-E*





*ASUS P5E3 PRO*





*ASUS P6X58D*


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2010)

warup89 said:


> So far is the one I'm using right now, the good old Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> 
> -No problems, no Nothing~!
> -Bios is really good too.
> ...




it's not EP45-UD3P in fact it's EP45-UD3R 


im like like my old EP45-UD3P it's really impressive


----------



## logan (Aug 16, 2010)

P5Q Pro and DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra-D


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 19, 2010)

EVGA Classified SR-2





a board that comes with 2 processors! its own fan? too cool for school. probably get  this for my next build in 2011


----------



## monte84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Mine would have to be the Abit NF7 - S
> 
> http://www.overclockzone.com/spin9/review/mainboard/abit/nf7-s/DSCN0915.JPG



I have to second that, that board is still kickin for me, mobile barton 2500+


----------



## v12dock (Aug 26, 2010)

P4P800-E deluxe
Glory days of overclocking the Pentium 4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

^Cool looking board.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> EVGA Classified SR-2
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...mino-dual-xeon-sr-2-motherboard/evga-sr-2.jpg
> 
> a board that comes with 2 processors! its own fan? too cool for school. probably get  this for my next build in 2011



Wait.. it comes with free processors? Suddenly it's a steal!


----------



## spicydeath82 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine was an E860(no clue who made it), it had a pentium 3 slocket running at 755 MHZ but through dip switches and bios settings i had it up at the 1Ghz range(wasn't stable by any means but it's still crazy), it had three ram slots, had like 586 mb of ram(weird number but the bios had issues) it ran the elderscrolls 3 surprisingly well on my old Nvidia geforce mx400 agp card. to bad the board died. i had it for awhile, the guy who had it before me had spilled soda on it. i was surprised it lasted as long as it did. i was like it's 5th owner.... lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

My current board and favorite so far.....

*Asus M3N-ht Deluxe*


----------



## razaron (Aug 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would kill for one of these right about now....
> 
> http://img.hexus.net/v2/cpu/amd/Thuban/Board-big.jpg



then i guess you'll have to kill me. 
got it last thursday and its my favorite mobo so far. its shiny.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 3, 2010)

I now have to chuck my current board in the mix 

ASUS M4A87TD EVO 





I love the little feature's it has... and I'm still learning about how to configure correctly


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Soltek SL-75DRV4

First mobo I had that was a true overclocker delight. Adjustable core, memory and AGP voltage!

Seems strange that a lot of the companies that provided good value board for enthusiast are out of business. Abit, Albatron, EpoX, Soltek, among others.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2010)

Had to have been my Abit AT8 32x Loaded with an Opteron 170 and 2 X1900's in CF and all on water.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/471


----------



## NaMcO (Oct 3, 2010)

One of my favorites ever, ABIT IC-7 MAX3






Gorgeous at the time and a crazy overclocker too =)


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2010)

my first mobo. it never gave any problems.

the new asus one. its 2 months old and has started acting crappy already.


ECS RS482M-M V2.0


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2010)

NaMcO said:


> One of my favorites ever, ABIT IC-7 MAX3
> 
> http://twojepc.pl/html/abit_ic7max3_msi_neo/mobo.jpg
> 
> Gorgeous at the time and a crazy overclocker too =)



Also had one of those too. Was a great board and was one of the few 875 chipsets that had the PAT unlocked.


----------



## wolf (Oct 3, 2010)

its a tie for me, between these two;

Giga EP45-DS4P






And an Asus P6T Deluxe V2






EDIT: 

special mention to a build I did for a mate, with this board, the Giga GAN680 SLI-DQ6

for its 10 internal 1 external sata ports and quad lan, and just copious amounts of everything;


----------



## sapetto (Oct 3, 2010)

MSI PT8 NEO-V
This thing  is still running in my parents PC


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 3, 2010)

maximus extreme for sure

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...bWyDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=50&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0

and abit ip35 pro
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page=1&ndsp=46&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=94&ty=32


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 3, 2010)

This one.... I beat the absolute snot out of this board and it kept coming back for more! If I could just update the socket and use it for ever I would have!

*Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P*


----------



## wickerman (Oct 3, 2010)

The Asus A8N-SLI Premium has to be my favorite. Bought a few of these back in 2005-ish to use in some server projects (data dumps) and even now - nearly 6 years later - they are still going strong. And at the time, you just could not compete with the storage offerings, 4x SATA, 4x SATA II, 2x IDE..thats 12 drives just from on board  The dual GBE and PCIe 4x just made it even better. Even used this board in my own gaming PC, and later that became a HTPC... I just can't kill these things


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 4, 2010)

I owned one of them back in the day


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 4, 2010)

asus rampage formula






P5K deluxe 






intel DG41TY


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Oct 4, 2010)

*That is my choice, too*



BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, suprised nobody has mentioned the venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum. For F@H, this was the Holy Grail. I ran 5 of these 24/7 at one time. Only thing holding it back was the SB600 chipset. I still have 3 of these boards and call them into service as needed.
> 
> http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/v7bkyuj9owuq/837vca/k9a2-platinum-2d.jpg



I didn't really get serious until I started with that board. I currently have 3 of them in operation. Ah, the joy of quad crossfire and the expense.


----------



## Grings (Oct 4, 2010)

My fave was probably the Asrock 939 Dual Sata2.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2

I was upgrading from an nforce 2/athlon xp system with an x800 (still good at the time, but agp obviously) and didnt want to buy mobo, cpu and gpu all at once, or have to buy an nforce 3 board and then a pci-e mobo when i upgraded the gpu.

on a side note, i wonder if those cpu upgrade boards (am2) for these support newer phenom II's?, while i doubt they do, it would be awesome to see a 6 core on such an old mobo

Also, its a real shame nvidia bought uli, they were a company with some interesting idea's, i think it was another chipset of their's running sli that made nvidia buy them, and as they're out of the chipset business (other than ion) clearly they didnt make good use of the acquisition.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 5, 2010)

Grings said:


> My fave was probably the Asrock 939 Dual Sata2.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2
> 
> ...



Yeah, check out post 30. 

I wonder if anybody actually used the socket upgrade option.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/939Dual-SATA2/


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 5, 2010)

Asus a7n8x- Deluxe...

Best Mobo ever, stable ocer, rock solid and since 2003 its under fire in my house


----------



## kow_ciller (Oct 6, 2010)

Rampage Extreme


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 7, 2010)

second the A7N8X Deluxe

ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 462(A) NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 ...







next would be my EpoX EP-9NPA+ Ultra was in my house fire, got blasted by water and hot cinders and yet it still ran, albeit with audio disabled due to the damage to that section of the board but hey that's what sound cards are for. 






though it wasn't the best chipset I loved the looks fo my EpoX EP-AD580XR


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 7, 2010)

MY favorits were the DFI landParty's then when I moved from AMD to Intel my favorit moved to being Asus X58 .... Lots of great mobos nowadays...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

new favorite


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 7, 2010)

Now thats a SWEET mobo for sure..puddle of drewl gathering under my chin


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2010)

Gigabyte GA x38 DQ6.  Absolutely rock solid and flawless board IMO.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks  its even more delicious in irl lol

@ Tatty, GB will always have a special place with me, they might be the fugly duckling, but they perform 110% and are some of the most stable boards i have EVER owned


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks  its even more delicious in irl lol
> 
> @ Tatty, GB will always have a special place with me, they might be the fugly duckling, but they perform 110% and are some of the most stable boards i have EVER owned



I have to say, my current gigabyte GA EX58 UD4P is pretty much equal to it, this board just gives me more and more.  It is my fourth x58 board (previously Asus, EVGA and DFI) and none of them came close.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 7, 2010)

i should have gotten a gigabyte instead of an asus


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 7, 2010)

EPOX EP-5P965 - one of the best boards I ever have owned (for the price)


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 7, 2010)

every one i get is my favorite, until i upgrade 

personal best





This is the NEW shit!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

you can tell its a nvidia board just by looking at the colors lol


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 7, 2010)

kow_ciller said:


> Rampage Extreme
> 
> http://images.icecat.biz/img/norm/high/1650148-957.jpg



Running on my system since 3 years, and still no need to upgrade it !!!!


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 2, 2010)

*Asus p6t-se*

By Far my most favorite is the ASUS P6T-SE Mobo which i got a few weeks ago to replace my horrible Intel DX58SO that has failed so many times, and wouldnt hold a slight overclock.

So heres the amazing P6T-SE lol, not too high end looking with its Heatsinks and such, but it performs amazing for a 4.5GHz OC to an I7-940.


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 2, 2010)

EP45-UD3P
Great layout, overclocks like a champ and is really easy to use.
It's had the q9550 E0 @4GHZ for over a year and a few months now.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 2, 2010)

that's differently my GA-EP45-UD3P i use and have used for almost two years or something






and tomorrow i will recieve a MSI P55-GD85 i got as a baring so now i only need 4gb DDR3-12800 memory and a i3 cpu i think and that i hope this board will be a nice experience ^^


----------



## claylomax (Nov 2, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> By Far my most favorite is the ASUS P6T-SE Mobo which i got a few weeks ago to replace my horrible Intel DX58SO that has failed so many times, and wouldnt hold a slight overclock.
> 
> So heres the amazing P6T-SE lol, not too high end looking with its Heatsinks and such, but it performs amazing for a 4.5GHz OC to an I7-940.
> 
> http://www.hardzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/asus-p6t-xbit-labs-02.jpg



How can you upload pictures straight like that? I mean when I use "Manage Attachments" it always uploads a thumbnail which you need to click on. Thanks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

use an upload service, copy the link, and wrap img tags on it


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> use an upload service, copy the link, and wrap img tags on it








I think them are the tags you want.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

exsactly


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 5, 2010)

claylomax said:


> How can you upload pictures straight like that? I mean when I use "Manage Attachments" it always uploads a thumbnail which you need to click on. Thanks.



Yeah i just copied the address of where i found a good picture on a higher res on Google images, the pasted it in the IMG code thing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

when you thought the packing didnt get smaller

you were wrong haha






little song to describe the words that came on my mind when i saw the board
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WybiA263bw&ob=av2e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy crap


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

now i just gotta trade my orange/yellowish ballistix for some blue/black memory sticks


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gigabyte makes some awesome stuff my favs

My first GA-K8U-939









Current GA-EP45-UD3P V1.0


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually, i didnt think of this, i think one board that was better than my P6T-SE would be, BY FAR, the ABIT-IC7-G i bought 7 years ago for my Pentium 4 computer. i bought it 7 years ago and it still holds and overclock of 3.4GHz stable on air to this day, i may have built a new computer, but i still use this one and so does my dad everyday since we keep it downstairs in the living room.

And here it is.


----------



## Bow (Nov 6, 2010)

See specs


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 6, 2010)

nice boards on here guys! my newest favorite is my p7p55D-deluxe its a damn slid board for sure! more solid then my evga p55 ftw i had and has 8 sata ports and capable 3 way sli/xfire no complaints at all, though my maximus extreme was my favorite board i punished it with dry ice over and over and it kept going, then i made the biggest mistake by dselling it! try getting one now, you cant.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (Nov 9, 2010)

Overclocked as hell, P3 866 @ 975, Highest MP, FSB 155 mhz, Stock intel cooler. :O


----------



## jfgwapo (Nov 9, 2010)

ASUS P4P800 Deluxe, my first motherboard. I was able to OC my P4 2.4C Northwood to 3.2GHz all at stock voltage


----------



## qubit (Nov 9, 2010)

Any Abit board from their heyday. Out of the ones I owned, I'd say the AI7 (Pentium 4) and AN8 Ultra (Athlon 64).

I liked the overclocking ability of course, but I especially liked the hardware monitoring and fan control options built into these boards. The AN8 was especially good and allowed you to connect an external hardware monitor and overclock tweak gadget via a custom port on the board. Abit have done the one and only implementation of this feature that I've ever seen, which is a shame. It was so innovative, I think today's manufacturers should do the same.

Oh, sod all that, I just liked the orange motherboard colour!


----------



## Millennium (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine is deffo the Nforce K7n420 Pro, for the earlier Athlon XP processors. Why? Dolby digital output! From games! Wow that was cool.

Also it was red, overclocked nicely and just worked. Close second for me is it's Nforce 2 equivalent, which I also owned. I had two of those they were that good.






edit: 100th post! woot!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 19, 2010)

modder said:


> ABIT NF7-S (my first love  )



... Join the club 




Techtu said:


> Mine would have to be the Abit NF7 - S
> 
> http://www.overclockzone.com/spin9/review/mainboard/abit/nf7-s/DSCN0915.JPG





cdawall said:


> damn thats a great choice


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 19, 2010)

still my  nice mobo asus p5e ws pro X38 chip   


^^


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2010)

Techtu said:


> ... Join the club



I remember when I got my AN7, I had the option of getting an NF7 of some description.

I could either go for the extreme overclockability of the NF7, or the sophisticated Guru features and reasonable overclockability. In the end, I went for the AN7, because I couldn't resist playing with the extra toys built into it. 

The external Guru Clock available for some of my later Abits was a nerdgasmic delight, I tell you.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 20, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Actually, i didnt think of this, i think one board that was better than my P6T-SE would be, BY FAR, the ABIT-IC7-G i bought 7 years ago for my Pentium 4 computer. i bought it 7 years ago and it still holds and overclock of 3.4GHz stable on air to this day, i may have built a new computer, but i still use this one and so does my dad everyday since we keep it downstairs in the living room.
> 
> And here it is.
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/abit_ic7-max3_review/images/01.jpg



Thank god there was some love for the IC-7 in this thread. I was going to have to bonk heads if someone hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 3, 2010)

definately my old school evga 680i, beast of a board


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd definately have to say the Abit NF7-S 2.0 also. That thing was awesome. I was finally able to unlock my Athlon XP 2500+ Barton to run at 3200+ speeds. had 2gb XMS DDR400, and a Radeon 9600XT. That thing was also ROCK SOLID. It survived THREE hits from lightning before finally being taken out by a bad bios update from ABIT. also had a 160gb hdd and was running 2 monitors and a tv on it at the same time (yea i know video card) but that was the best rig I've ever had. The best part? I got the Mobo and ram for $30 back in '05 XD.


2nd Fav would be my (err now my room mate's) AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA. It allowed me to keep my hardware from the abit nf7-s build and slowly upgrade.


others...An Amptron 598-LMR. it has a sis530 and supported 768mb ram. many hrs spent on CS1.5/6 doing scrims for CAL. and quite a bit of Starcraft. was running with a AMD K6-2 @550mhz.

I wish i could remember the model of the motherboard that had my AMD "Am486 P-75" at 133mhz. 48mb ram, win98se. my first starcraft rig lol.

and just for laughs... at the time i had my Abit build... i was playing a mod in Half Life 2 and came accross this ingame... ironically it looks almost exactly like the hardware in my comp at the time. esp that radeon.











had a 5.1 sound system hooked up to the tv and comp at the same time. I wired 2 extra 20watt speakers to the sub unit for added bass (cheap system). the tv was connected via s-video. i had a gamestop selector switch that let me switch between pc, gamecube, and dvd player. the 6 disc changer was connected via line-in to the pc. Oh and that's not 2 floppy drives, one was a ZIP250





3 90mm 50CFM fans. and an arctic cooling freezer 7 (i think)


----------



## Melvis (Dec 3, 2010)

You will find those same pics/parts in CS:S  (Your top pic)


----------



## JC316 (Dec 3, 2010)

cdawall said:


> P5Q-Pro i loved that board



Same here, that and the Biostar T-Force 550.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 8, 2010)

Abit NF7-s then my Asus Maximus II Formula.


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 8, 2010)

ASUS P4C800E Deluxe ...  the most rock solid motherboard after 10 motherboard upgrades. 

Currently having a Gigabyte , solid performer , but the Bios has unsolved issues. 
You have to tweak manually few settings , so make it rock solid at boot.
If it starts and boot , then it is unstoppable.


----------

